
The Joy of Books Is Lost When We Treat Reading as Self-Improvement - rohmanhakim
https://qz.com/quartzy/1567201/for-world-book-day-find-the-joy-in-slow-non-competitive-reading/
======
WheelsAtLarge
I think most readers that decide reading books will lead to a better life are
missing the point.

I keep on reading about people that feel so proud that they read 1 or 2 books
a week. When it comes to books for self-improvement it's not the number of
books you read but how you apply what you read. It's many times better to read
fewer books and apply what you learn rather than to read so many that you
barely remember what was read and never get a chance to apply it in life.

